# Mazda electric PS pump CAN bypass



## 63A (Oct 21, 2017)

*Mazda PS pump*

found answer on another source


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

can you please share?


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is relevant since the original post is gone, but I used the electrohydraulic power steering pump from a Mini Cooper S in my Mustang. Since it has an integrated controller, you basically wire it to power, and it will run itself - including "idling" with low RPM when going straight, and a voltage sense wire to detect when the car is running to turn the unit on.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

jbman said:


> ... I used the electrohydraulic power steering pump from a Mini Cooper S in my Mustang. Since it has an integrated controller, you basically wire it to power, and it will run itself - including "idling" with low RPM when going straight...


It think that's probably true of all of these pumps for electro-hydraulic steering. The trick is that in most of the more recent designs the integrated controller (which handles idling when hydraulic power is not needed) expects information by CAN for steering angle and/or road speed, which it needs to choose a boost level. A pump which doesn't care about the CAN connection (such as that one from the Mini) avoids that problem.

I hear one particular Toyota unit works well, but of course there are probably several...
Power Steering using Toyota MR2 EHPS pump


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

The MR2, Spyder, and Mini pumps work the same way with complete, standalone controllers. The vast majority of EHPS pumps need some kind of control outside of the pump. The three pumps we've mentioned here are the only practical ones I know of. There are apparently some Subaru pumps that work, too, but they're uncommon. At the end of the day, I think they're all poor options compared to a manual rack with an EPS column. Too many conversions with an EHPS in my mind. I only used it in my Mustang because it let me keep my power rack. I'd go EPS if I were to plan everything from the start, knowing what I do now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

